# Hi , I`m another newbie



## mia193 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi, I`m Mia. I was diagnosed 1 year ago with diabetes, ( My GP said they had missed my earlier high readings.) I also complained about my blood pressure as I had suffered an attack by a patient where I previously worked ,which caused my blood pressure to escalate to 250/120 , It stayed high for 2 months and then regulated itself ... I`m a very healthy eater ,I dont smoke or drink.....
 I haven`t really recieved any help from my surgery. I was given Metformin ,and a Brochure,no appointment with anyone that could explain things to me. I booked an appointment in march as a work collegue told me I should have at least been given a self test kit. My GP gave me one of them but didn`t really give me a lot of information. My blood glucose has stayed under 8.0 until the last few days . I have felt faint at work and yesterday I started feeling nauseus,dehydrated,numb feet and then nearly fainted . My bloodpressure was checked ,it was 190/91 and my blood glucose level was 12.6. I went to my local surgery and saw the nurse who checked my readings again with the same results.She asked for a urine test to check my ketons but then realised she had run out of testing strips. 
I complained to her that noone had contacted me to talk about my diabetes . I was told I should book an appointment with another nurse (got one in two weeks) .... Then I was sent home... Today I`m sitting here still having high bloodpressure 178/92 and blood glucose 11.8 , I`m shakey ,faint, feeling sick and dont know what to do. I phoned the surgery and was told the doctors had gone as they were only doing half day today. Anyone that can advice me on what to do


----------



## karinagal (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear you're having such a hard time Mia. I can't offer any advice as I don't have the experience but welcome to the forum and I'm sure you'll get some helpful advice soon.

Karina


----------



## wakman (Dec 2, 2009)

If you are really concerned, then the only thing that i can think of is GP out of Hours as your local practice has closed. Or you could possibly call NHS direct and they will advise you on what to do.

Please take care.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Mia, welcome to the forum, 

Sorry to hear you haven't had good treatment form your practice since diganosis. Hopefully the appointment with the diabetes nurse in a couple of weeks time will help to get some of the information and support that you have missed out on so far. 

Have you had all the yearly bits you are meant to have eye screening, feet check, etc?

If the surgery is effectively closed then there should be some way to contact a doctor like the usual out of hours service. My GP surgery shuts on a Thursday afternoon and I would have to ring the out of hours or go up to A&E and see the GP based there. If you are still feeling unwell then I would phone and find out how you can see/speak to a doctor. 

Hope you feel better


----------



## mia193 (Dec 2, 2009)

I will phone NHS direct and see if they can help .. Thank you ..


----------



## wakman (Dec 2, 2009)

No problem they should be able to advise you further and if they think you need to see someone then they should arrange it for you.

Good luck


----------



## mia193 (Dec 2, 2009)

My optitian organised the eyescreening which was fine but I dont know what else should be checked.. A friend told me I should have been given a card to get free medication. Is this right? Is there anything else I need to know?


----------



## wakman (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes when you see  your doctor because you have a long term illness it should entitle you to get a medical exemption card your GP needs to sign it and then send it off.

I have one


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 2, 2009)

If you are on medication for diabetes (the metformin) then yes you are entitled to free prescriptions. Get the form from your GP and you fill out part and they fill out part and then they will send you a card, lasts for a few years.

Let us know how the call goes


----------



## mia193 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you , I will ask for that aswell.


----------



## HelenP (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Mia, welcome to the forum.  I can guarantee you 100% you'll get all the help and support you need here!!  Can't believe we're hearing about yet ANOTHER cr*p GP service, it's unbelievable.

Please have a look round the general forums and ask any questions at all that may be niggling at you.

xx


----------



## PhilT (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Mia and welcome to the forum.

http://www.nhsbsa.nhs.uk/HealthCosts/1126.aspx

The above link will take you to the NHS Business Services web site which contains information about medical exemption certificates, which form to ask for and how to apply.

The Medical Exemption Certificates are valid for 5 years and you will receive a reminder about a month before it is due to expire so that you can send for a replacement.

You may also be able to claim a refund on any prescriptions that you have paid for since you were diagnosed and before receipt of the Medical Exemption Certificate if you fill in form FP57.

Hope this helps.


----------



## annie (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Mia, I am another newbie.

I seem to be having the same problems with my surgery as you.   I was diagnosed in October of this year, given Metformin and a brochure!  I arranged to go to a local educational class at my local hospital (where I have to admit they were very helpful).    My doctor also insisted I take simvastatin (one a day).   These gave me terrible side effects and I became almost suicidal.  I could not get hold of anyone at my surgery to speak to until December 17th.    I finally got an emergency doctor who told me to come off the simvastatin and made an appointment for me to see my doctor.    I saw her last week and she promptly told me that I should not trouble the surgery and I should go back on the simvastatin, and she offered to put me on anti-depressants.    I completely refused and assured her I could get my cholestral down by diet (I hope).   My blood pressure fortunately is low.     Now I am only on Metformin I am having problems.  I take 500mg twice a day but feel completely spaced out, nauseas, light headed and blurred vision.  My doctor insists you do not get "hyos" with Metformin, but is not willing to look into it further.    I only have medi-test strips to test my glucose level and it comes up negative every time.    Help, what can I do?


----------



## PhilT (Dec 2, 2009)

annie said:


> Hi Mia, I am another newbie.
> 
> I seem to be having the same problems with my surgery as you.   I was diagnosed in October of this year, given Metformin and a brochure!  I arranged to go to a local educational class at my local hospital (where I have to admit they were very helpful).    My doctor also insisted I take simvastatin (one a day).   These gave me terrible side effects and I became almost suicidal.  I could not get hold of anyone at my surgery to speak to until December 17th.    I finally got an emergency doctor who told me to come off the simvastatin and made an appointment for me to see my doctor.    I saw her last week and she promptly told me that I should not trouble the surgery and I should go back on the simvastatin, and she offered to put me on anti-depressants.    I completely refused and assured her I could get my cholestral down by diet (I hope).   My blood pressure fortunately is low.     Now I am only on Metformin I am having problems.  I take 500mg twice a day but feel completely spaced out, nauseas, light headed and blurred vision.  My doctor insists you do not get "hyos" with Metformin, but is not willing to look into it further.    I only have medi-test strips to test my glucose level and it comes up negative every time.    Help, what can I do?



Hi Annie and welcome to the forum.

With regard to Simvastatin, lots of peolple have bad side effects from them and your doctor could easilly put you on a different type of statin, but obviously can't be bothered. 

As for Metformin it is meant to make you more insulin sensitive so that the insulin your body produces is more effective. The doctor is right when they say that Metformin does not give you hypo's as it does not lower your bloodsugar levels.

Your doctor sounds most unsympathetic and I would seriously consider changing GP if they can't be bothered listening to your concerns.


----------



## RachelT (Dec 13, 2009)

*Hello Mia and Annie*

Annie
The nausea sounds like it could be a side effect of the Metformin, that tends to give everybody some kind of stomach problems when they start taking it. It's up to you to see if these get better ( my reaction to starting metformin was what can only be described as an explosion!), it can take several months, or if you really struggle, there are alternative drugs you can try. Like Phil said, Metformin increases your senstivity to insulin so you shouldn't get hypos. Other drugs can cause hypos. I sometimes get light headed and spaced out, with either higher or lower blood sugar than normal (and i have a theory that this is more a reponse to how fast my blood sugar is going up or down, rather than the actual level, i've get to put this theory to my diabetes nurse yet though), the blurred vision thing i'd associate with high blood sugar, but i've only experienced it once myself, at  a bg level of somewhere near 20 when i was first diagnosed.
Were you taking your simvastatin at night? If you were don't worry, it doesn't agree with everyone, there are other statins you could try if you need to. Suggest Atorvastatin to your doctor.
You doctor sounds like a complete fool, you can always take your business somewhere else.

Mia

I hope your nurse is more useful than your doctor, mine is. Hope you're feeling better. I've just realised how lucky i am to have reliable people i can go to for medical advice.

Rachel (type two for just over a year)


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Annie, I have copied your post and the replies to a new thread on the General Message board, so hopefully more people will see it there and be able to offer advice. The new thread is:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5065


----------



## Peter C (Dec 15, 2009)

mia193 said:


> Hi, I`m Mia. I was diagnosed 1 year ago with diabetes, ( My GP said they had missed my earlier high readings.)



hello Mia.
how old are you ? if that is not a rude question.
It might indicate which type of diabetic you actually are.
if the nurse wanted to test your ketones she might be thinking you are LADA ( T1 in the honeymoon phase).
have you complained about the GP to your PCT ?


----------

